# New to Hamilton, pregnant and with a toddler :)



## CaliDO (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all,

My husband, son (2-years-old) and I arrived in Hamilton 2 weeks ago from San Francisco. We're hoping to meet up with other families with small children (and/or potential babysitters!) We're in our mid 30's/early 40's and as mentioned, have another little one on the way in August this year.

We enjoy good food, exploring new wine/beer, soccer, getting into rugby and would love to meet some new folks. Any helpful information about activities or groups for young kids would be awesome. Also, any moms-to-be that want to get together would be great 

- Rachel


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not young or a mum-to-be, but just wanted to welcome you to Hamilton.
Great to have more Chiefs supporters to help us along to a 3-peat championship 
Welcome!


----------



## CaliDO (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome! We're really enjoying Hamilton so far. We have some friends that were less than enthusiastic about our choice of location, but we've been pleasantly surprised. We've watched a few Chiefs games on TV and hope to make it to one in the future


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome to NZ. Can't help tho I am in chch. Looking at a trip to nelson on the Easter weekend for a drive.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to Hamiltron, city of the future? Are you in dairy or agg? If not, why did you pick to move there? Everyone I know in Hamilton can't wait to get out , are there for career only and flees the city every free moment they have. Regarding your OP, check Meetup, I know Auckland has more than a few, Hamilton is bound to have some groups to suit you.


----------

